# Sparking honey oil??



## Crazy Horse (Dec 14, 2007)

Just wondering why my honey oil sparks and crackles when burnt?  I use Nibo butane, and discharge the can into my pvc pipe with end caps and a coffee filter.Let it spray  on a glass plate. And then heat the plate up with my heating pad for about a half an hour (until it appears that all the butane has evaporated). Then I let it sit for about an hour to two hours and then scrape it off. Then when I heat the razor blade with a lighter, the oil will crackle and spark. Anyone know why?


----------



## onelove420 (Dec 16, 2007)

sounds like theres still some gas it in


----------



## Crazy Horse (Dec 17, 2007)

That's what it seems like, But I let some of it sit for a day and it still does the same thing. And from what I have read, it only takes a half an hour for the butane to evaporate. It smells and tastes fine. Is there anything I should do, or worry about? Or just leave it?


----------



## Mutt (Dec 17, 2007)

how long are you letting your stuff dry before you make the oil?
Also are you using chem ferts or organic?


----------



## Crazy Horse (Dec 17, 2007)

The shake its self has been dried for about a month, maybe a little less. And for ferts it has been mostly organic with the odd boost of chem fertilizer.


----------



## Mutt (Dec 17, 2007)

might be some of the chems left over. Like when peeps use the neon green MG fert. and don't flush couple weeks b4 harvest...snap crackle pop. but becuase your extracting it into honey oil might be concentrating it. Try bailing on the chem ferts and sticking to organic...or flush real well.
Only thing I could figure.
I've never used Nibo..... is it triple refined?


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Dec 17, 2007)

the oil is not water soluable, just wash your oil to rinse any salts and then dry...sometimes moisture can make snap crackle pop too...


----------



## Crazy Horse (Dec 17, 2007)

Yeah it's triple refined. I didn't flush before I cut, But I didn't use any ferts for the last two weeks. Maybe next time I will flush. I know everyone is really supprised on how good my buds tasted, and I figured it was because I use very little chemicals. Thanks for the advice peoples, much appreciated.


----------



## Crazy Horse (Dec 17, 2007)

I've seen people use water, and it seems to be a little messy. But it is worth a try to get this stuff from crackling. Maybe I can sell it as Rice Krispy Oil? J/K


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 17, 2007)

Crazy Horse said:
			
		

> I Maybe I can sell it as Rice Krispy Oil? J/K


 
:spit:


----------

